# Nice starter with chicken, foie, courgette...



## Nat2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

It looks nice and it tastes nice. I prepared them the day before for a party, kept them in the fridge and just put them in the oven for 20 minutes before serving.

I hope you like it!! 
*Ingredients (makes 6):*

1 courgette
500 gr. chicken breast
6 slices of foie
6 slices ham (I use serrano, since I live in Spain)
6 slices of goat cheese
salt

Cut the courgette lengthwise in 2 halves. With a peeler, make 12 long and thin slices. Put salt and pepper and place in a hot pan with a little bit of olive oil till they are brown.
Now you need to mince the chicken with a little bit of salt. I used the thermomix but you can use any other kitchen appliance you use to mince. It has to be very finely minced, to a paste. Make 6 portions.
Next, you take 2 slices of courgette and place them on the cooking board, forming a cross.
You now will need a small and round kitchen mold. Since I do not have any, I took a small mushroom can, opened it on both sides and …I have a mold…
Place the mold on the center of the cross formed by the courgette. Take 1 portion of chicken, put it inside the mold. Place 1 slice of foie on top of the chicken and the slice of ham over the foie. Remove the mold carefully. We wrap our little “tower” with the courgette , cover with goat cheese and place in a hot oven for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 11, 2008)

Courgette=Zucchini..


----------



## Nat2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks!!!.


----------

